

NASA Kepler finds family of planets in habitable zone - mikey_p
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/nasa-kepler-finds-family-habitable-earth-size

======
atgm
I was super excited until I read the article. We don't know that they're
habitable or if they even have water, just that they're in a zone where water
could possibly exist.

I kind of wish we had an estimate for masses too -- an Earth-sized planet
would be less attractive if it massed much more or much less...

~~~
atgm
Here's the actual NASA press release:
[http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/kepler/news/new_planetary_...](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/kepler/news/new_planetary_system.html)

